# Returning to Bangkok



## samfisher999 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi All,

I lived in Bangkok from 2000-2006, Sukhumvit Soi 26 and worked mostly for expat business', doing creative / media / web work. It was a good time but eventually we decided to return to the UK.

Last year my long term relationship failed and I've grown tired of the west again and am considering moving back. I realise a lot will have changed in the years and just wondered how Bangkok was these days? I assume things like broadband are the norm now (I had 500k upload before I left and it was awesome!) along with mobile coverage etc etc?

How is it renting and so on? We got a nice place through word of mouth and community and, again, I'd like to be near skytrain or underground (darn, forgot what that's callled).

I don't particularly want to go do the English teacher route and I'm aware of the can't-do-jobs-thais-can, but thoughts on this would be welcome.

Anyway, that's kind of my situation. I have a fair chunk of cash which I'd at least initially keep in a UK account and access via atm.

Thank you for any advice

S


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

samfisher999 said:


> Anyway, that's kind of my situation. I have a fair chunk of cash which I'd at least initially keep in a UK account and access via atm.


Don't know near enough about Bangkok or working to say anything. However, are you aware Thai banks have a 150-180 baht fee on each ATM withdrawal?


----------

